# Are there still men like this?



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Men who not only WANT TO KNOW about early day farming/gardening, but also willing to do it, for years on end. Men willing to trapse to the outhouse before bedtime in Feburary after their wifie goes and finds the hairs on their hiney are stuck to the seat. (I had that happen to me). Men willing to cut down trees, split and stack wood, and haul it into the house, and haul the ashes out. Men willing to plow, disc, harrow a garden, then help wed, pick and can it? Are there men still willing to carry water from a stream or well to the house, heat it to bathe/shave with? Men willing to while away the nights in quiet peaceful persuits of games or reading, living without electricity, listening to the summer sounds of mosquitoes as big as tarantulas trying to bite a hole big enough ion the screen to haul you away?
I DOUBT IT. There Laura. Didn't feel a thing.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I do a lot of that now, did all of it when I was younger, and would do it again. I have one last go round in me.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I did that too, and up to fairly recently, but I don't think I want to do it all again.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

In fact I will be doing all of that when I get my cabin built. No Elect.(other than small solar) No running water (other than from a water tank.) small garden, real ruffing it stuff. Will be starting out in a 16-20 ft Camper.As soon as I find one.


----------



## quadrants2 (Apr 2, 2005)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> In fact I will be doing all of that when I get my cabin built. No Elect.(other than small solar) No running water (other than from a water tank.) small garden, real ruffing it stuff. Will be starting out in a 16-20 ft Camper.As soon as I find one.


I've been exploring the water tank idea..how are u setting yours up? I was told that since I was looking at going off grid that a water tank may not work that great bcuz UV filter uses up power quickly..what type of filter system are u thinking?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

You can either paint it black, buy one that is painted to resist the UV. Or you do like me and partially bury it under the house and use an RV water pump.
This will just be for cleaning, and will be rain water collected, no filter needed, will add bleach. I use very little water, and will just buy 5 gallon bottles for cooking and drinking.


----------



## quadrants2 (Apr 2, 2005)

Wow..other than the black paint that's very similar to what I reasoned for myself and was planning. I'm glad to know I'm either on the right track or at least I'm not the only one wrong..


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Keep in mind the sun and black paint will get that water pretty hot.


----------



## quadrants2 (Apr 2, 2005)

My thought was a small block structure or similar shed ..thought of underground but thought structure above ground would be easier to maintain.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm going to build probably an 18x 20 with an insulated crawl space. The water tank will just be put in ground 3 ft. or so.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

What's the problem finding a camper ?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

AmericanStand said:


> What's the problem finding a camper ?


So far they have been junk or way over priced..I'm looking to spend around $4000


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yeah it's not that easy to find a camper. lots out there but it's getting the right one.i'm getting by every day now because I have a chemical toilet in the woodshed. I've found a couple tonight one is 27 ft 2014 which my son said is too long. he measured for about 25 ft in the spot where I want it. that's 17.500. there's another one 21 ft which hasn't got everything I want 2013 that's 18000. they are very close to my place in the country. the others are so far .

I'm sure i'll find something if I keep looking. this is also just going to be parked on my property. who knows anything about slides? I heard slides leak. out of all the campers I've had I haven't had one with a slide. the 21 ft. has one. ~Georgia


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol I've always thought the definition of camper was junky little house on wheels. 
You know what you call a camper with out wheels ?
A shack
Wha do you call ten campers without wheels ?
A retirement village.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

NF You don't want to let the slides slide lol


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

AmericanStand said:


> Lol I've always thought the definition of camper was junky little house on wheels.


That would be used at Deer Camp..lol


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I've had campers since 1960. never had any junky little house on wheels. the first one I had my love gave it to me for VD. it was only 15ft. all we could afford at the time but it was lovely. we traded it for a motor home 5 years later and got twice as much as we paid for it. I still got the receipt for it .somewhere around 1400 dollars. ~ Georgia


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I somewhat dread asking what VD stands for lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im sure your not saying your love gave you VD. Help me out, straighten me up


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I was going to comment, but decided I had better not..glad you happened along to help clarify things.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Um Valentines Day!:bash:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Something about the end of WWII? These are always confusing..I used to get wished happy mothers day go figure.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

AH, WELL, No wonder I forgot it. That's when I got married, 2 14 74 lol hmmm is my mind diseased?? lol


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> I somewhat dread asking what VD stands for lol


Well in my neck of the woods Valentine's day


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

quadrants2 said:


> My thought was a small block structure or similar shed ..thought of underground but thought structure above ground would be easier to maintain.



Speaking of sheds this is a picture of mine this morning. A friend of mine threatened to buy and bring me a goat. Nah, just bring me some dang chickens and I would be happy. Or a horse, yeah a horse would be cool as well. '

In my little tiny town there was a hawt native guy walking down the street with a horse following him. He walked that beautiful creature to my bosses house darn the luck. Pretty sure he got the directions wrong and it was supposed to go to mine...


----------



## quadrants2 (Apr 2, 2005)

cindilu said:


> Speaking of sheds this is a picture of mine this morning. A friend of mine threatened to buy and bring me a goat. Nah, just bring me some dang chickens and I would be happy. Or a horse, yeah a horse would be cool as well. '
> 
> In my little tiny town there was a hawt native guy walking down the street with a horse following him. He walked that beautiful creature to my bosses house darn the luck. Pretty sure he got the directions wrong and it was supposed to go to mine...


Looks great Cin.. Looks like some huge trees around it. Beautiful morning..my favorite time of the day. 
Now is this the shed you're moving into ? You live in the camper now right..think I saw the video on FB?


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

This is one of the sheds on my property. Not going to live in it, but it has a kitchen, bedroom and living room. I am planning on buying another one this exact size and that is going to be my Cabela's shed. Deer antlers, fishing theme type of shed. The actual tiny house will have this exact look but be 14 by 40 so twice the size. 

And yeah, for now I get to live in a tiny cramped travel trailer. Those days are numbered as my x husband is buying my house for our son to live in. 

Love early morning, that was this morning at around 7amish. Cold mountain temps and I LOVE it.


----------



## quadrants2 (Apr 2, 2005)

Oh OK got it....and yes cool mornings are the best...I'm looking at a cabin that is similar in size at 16*32. ..figuring out to what extent I want to be off grid so I can decide on a piece of land. Some of the property I've looked at doesn't have electric available so would have to go solar. So once I decide the electric route for sure then I'll settle on the exact property and order the cabin. Hoping to have the cabin on property by Autumn but the mighty plans of mice and men.... 
What's the time frame for your new tiny house?


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

By autumn, one thing about this country I am learning... It takes cold to a whole new level. Freezing and I do mean freezing temps, lots of snow, but when the wind starts. Wow. I was sleeping in that darned travel trailer is 20 degree outside temps and the inside were in the 30's. I am not into a repeat performance of that, so by fall it is. Or winter, and with a good wood stove installed.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I had 2 of those, a 14 by 40 and a 14 by 24.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

newfieannie said:


> ....I'm sure i'll find something if I keep looking. this is also just going to be parked on my property. who knows anything about slides? I heard slides leak. out of all the campers I've had I haven't had one with a slide. the 21 ft. has one. ~Georgia


Slides can be nice! It is surprising how BIG a slide can make a trailer feel! It really CAN give you that house feeling. I hear they can leak BUT your place will be just sitting in one spot so it's not like it will have the wear and leak potential that it would if you were constantly moving and deploying the slide, bringing it back in, deploying the slide.... Need to add, I have heard of critters chewing on the slide.

Too, are you going to put a roof over your trailer? I know many people do. Less leak potential there. 

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Somebody in my kids family has a trailer with a slide. boy says it leaks at the juncture of the slide and the trailer whole. Hes going to do work on it so that his family can move into it IF they sell their house in town and not yet find a place in the country to buy.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> Men who not only WANT TO KNOW about early day farming/gardening, but also willing to do it, for years on end.
> Men willing to trapse to the outhouse before bedtime in Feburary after their wifie goes and finds the hairs on their hiney are stuck to the seat. (I had that happen to me).
> Men willing to cut down trees, split and stack wood, and haul it into the house, and haul the ashes out.
> Men willing to plow, disc, harrow a garden, then help wed, pick and can it?
> ...


Baby, I'd be content, dare I say, perfectly happy to find a MAN that may not know how to do every little thing, but is not only willing to learn, but takes the inititiave to learn; asking those who know for direction, researching, and good ole trial and error.
A MAN who's heart is good, who is honest, whose integrity is second to none, a work ethic that makes the younger kids work harder, courageous, CONFIDENT, not arrogant.

I could show him how to can, dehydrate, and make an amazing veal picatta, and he can show me how to hunt, field dress, and desconstuct a deer or fix my Jeep.

Good heart.
Honest to a fault
Work ethic
Leader, Inititave taker
Confident
Courageous 
Integrity

Everything else can be learned.......

The moment *I* achieve perfection, I will expect the same......today's not looking too good for me, and tomorrow isn't either.
Flexibility is a good thing; however.....everyone with an ounce of self respect has 'non-negotiables'.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> I somewhat dread asking what VD stands for lol



Valentine's Day


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I remember a movie we watched in highschool about a guy looking his entire life for the perfect wife. When he finally met her, he was very let down because she was looking for the perfect husband.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm uncomfortable around perfect people.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Baby, I'd be content, dare I say, perfectly happy to find a MAN that may not know how to do every little thing, but is not only willing to learn, but takes the inititiave to learn; asking those who know for direction, researching, and good ole trial and error.
> A MAN who's heart is good, who is honest, whose integrity is second to none, a work ethic that makes the younger kids work harder, courageous, CONFIDENT, not arrogant.
> 
> I could show him how to can, dehydrate, and make an amazing veal picatta, and he can show me how to hunt, field dress, and desconstuct a deer or fix my Jeep.
> ...


But would you be willing to move out of state if you found him?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's what I've heard also Bill. I also read as FM mentioned . it will work if you are just leaving it out. not sure about the mice bit. why would they chew on the slide. isn't that the same material as the trailer? 

about adding a roof. I hadn't planned to because it was just going to be temporary until I decide what sort of house to build. on the other hand, when I lived there full time my husband and I spent most of our time living in the motor home and I might just decide not to build ( that's the idea of a bigger camper) I'm still keeping my home in the city for the foreseeable future at least. 

by the way FM I was offered a million for my bit of land last week. it is a lovely piece of land but not that good and no house or water on it except the pond I had built/dug? course I know what they want it for . not a chance I will sell. my son can do what he chooses when I'm gone but he spends as much time on it now as I do. he will no doubt sell his own place and move there. he loves to be there with me working around same as his father did. course I probably got him trained to be a workhorse. ~Georgia


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> But would you be willing to move out of state if you found him?


Maybe......

I wonder if he would be willing to move out of his state if I was 'Ms. Right'?:heh:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well Laura, HERE WE IZ! Sorry I moved from N Kansas to avoid the winters. Sure aint going any further North.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

newfieannie said:


> by the way FM I was offered a million for my bit of land last week. it is a lovely piece of land but not that good and no house or water on it except the pond I had built/dug? course I know what they want it for . not a chance I will sell. my son can do what he chooses when I'm gone but he spends as much time on it now as I do. he will no doubt sell his own place and move there. he loves to be there with me working around same as his father did. course I probably got him trained to be a workhorse. ~Georgia


But that's the problem then, they only offered you a million, not knowing it was worth ten times that. 

Mon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh sorry FM. it came across wrong. it would be like you saying they offered me a mint. it was too much for there but not a million. around 300k but yes it is worth so much more to me. I was going out today but I think I got a chill. it is so cold here. terrible spring. guess we'll all be complaining about the heat later on too! back to the op. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Girl, you've been working your tailfeathers off for MONTHS! Need some good tea and relaxation, for a day, at least! 

You know, I think we all, at least in some way, have something that's worth WAY more than a million dollars.

Mon


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> But would you be willing to move out of state if you found him?


I moved across an ocean for my DH. To be painfully honest I am not sure I could do that again. Not even for someone I was deliriously in love with.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Nsoitgoes said:


> I moved across an ocean for my DH. To be painfully honest I am not sure I could do that again. Not even for someone I was deliriously in love with.


I understand. There is a bad moon rising, and I am more comfortable where I am. I know the people, their ways. I know the land. I know who to go to for whatever I might need.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

*Wha do you call ten campers without wheels ?
*Ice fishing houses around the honey hole.*

What does VD stand for?
*Since the poster who initiated the use of VD is from Canada, I would expect they were referring to Victoria Day.

*Wow. I was sleeping in that darned travel trailer is 20 degree outside temps and the inside were in the 30's.
*I frequently sleep in my tent trailer when it's 20 degrees outside. I find a double thickness of foam mattresses, two sleeping bags, and a 65 pound Weimaraner helps. (a wife would be better)


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Nimrod said:


> I find a double thickness of foam mattresses, two sleeping bags, and a 65 pound Weimaraner helps. (a wife would be better)


...and a wife won't wake you up at 3 am demanding that you let her out the door, then keep you waiting around in your skivvies for half an hour while she does... nothing.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, I am thinking the little pug dog I sleep with is not big enough. Now if there was a warm body or even bigger dog, I probably would not be whining, lol.


----------



## quadrants2 (Apr 2, 2005)

cindilu said:


> Yeah, I am thinking the little pug dog I sleep with is not big enough. Now if there was a warm body or even bigger dog, I probably would not be whining, lol.


I'm sending Clifford your way...sorry..it's the biggest dog I could think of..and working with kids I'm sure you know him..


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

cindilu said:


> Yeah, I am thinking the little pug dog I sleep with is not big enough. Now if there was a warm body or even bigger dog, I probably would not be whining, lol.


What happened to your big dog ?


----------



## quadrants2 (Apr 2, 2005)

cindilu said:


> Yeah, I am thinking the little pug dog I sleep with is not big enough. Now if there was a warm body or even bigger dog, I probably would not be whining, lol.


Sis in law asked tonight if I was dating anybody yet... Told her my idea of a hot night was when I lay a hot water bottle on my knee.. Maybe I should get a dog?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Everybody needs a couple of these to sleep with.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Ahhh, I love Clifford the Big Red Dog. 

Marley the big dog does not come on to the bed and sleep with me. Heck, if he tried that he would take up the entire bed. He is that big. I need room ya know, so Mercedes it is. 

This is a picture of Marley on the floor of the travel trailer. He barely fits on the floor and it you need to get out of bed, you have to step over him. Tricky in the middle of the night when you are half a sleep.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

*On Which end is the HEAD..*........???????:shrug:





cindilu said:


> Ahhh, I love Clifford the Big Red Dog.
> 
> Marley the big dog does not come on to the bed and sleep with me. Heck, if he tried that he would take up the entire bed. He is that big. I need room ya know, so Mercedes it is.
> 
> This is a picture of Marley on the floor of the travel trailer. He barely fits on the floor and it you need to get out of bed, you have to step over him. Tricky in the middle of the night when you are half a sleep.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I know right. From head to tail he would take up the entire bed and I would be sleeping on the floor.

This is Marley and Mercedes...


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

*The "Little" Guy appears to be eye-balling those two puppies.*.......:shrug:



cindilu said:


> I know right. From head to tail he would take up the entire bed and I would be sleeping on the floor.
> 
> This is Marley and Mercedes...


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

What a pretty lady you are cindilu! 
Great smile too.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

That was the first night I brought Marley home as a rescue and poor Mercedes had never seen such a big dog. She was trying to stay a good distance away from him. It is all good, they are best friends now.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my son sleeps with a beagle and a lab. for sure not a lot of room left over. ~Georgia


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I sleep alone, yeah with nobody else. When I sleep alone, I prefer to be by myself.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

've slept with Johnny Walker, but it has been awhile!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

roadless said:


> 've slept with Johnny Walker, but it has been awhile!


As long as there were no regrets the next morning.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

FarmboyBill said:


> Men who not only WANT TO KNOW about early day farming/gardening, but also willing to do it, for years on end. Men willing to trapse to the outhouse before bedtime in Feburary after their wifie goes and finds the hairs on their hiney are stuck to the seat. (I had that happen to me). Men willing to cut down trees, split and stack wood, and haul it into the house, and haul the ashes out. Men willing to plow, disc, harrow a garden, then help wed, pick and can it? Are there men still willing to carry water from a stream or well to the house, heat it to bathe/shave with? Men willing to while away the nights in quiet peaceful persuits of games or reading, living without electricity, listening to the summer sounds of mosquitoes as big as tarantulas trying to bite a hole big enough ion the screen to haul you away?
> I DOUBT IT. There Laura. Didn't feel a thing.


Sounds like the perfect guy to me!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

My dogs have always felt that THEIR half comes out of the middle of the bed...and I have a twin bed! So, any more, they sleep on the floor.

Mon


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

My "bed bug" is one of my long-coat Chihuahuas. Doesn't do anything to keep me warm but she does snuggle well...


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

It's a three dog night around here


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

oneraddad said:


> It's a three dog night around here


Ahhhhh, that is one sweet picture. I would snuggle them any day of the week. So glad to see that someone else lets their dog/dogs on the bed besides me. 

My mothers quote to me one day was, " Cyndi, no wonder you are not married, you have to many animals. No one will ever want to put up with that". Yeah, about that mom, I would take my dogs any day over being in a bad relationship. I am just choosy that's all and they have to like my dogs.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

frogmammy said:


> My dogs have always felt that THEIR half comes out of the middle of the bed...and I have a twin bed! So, any more, they sleep on the floor.
> 
> Mon


Funny, that... I sleep in a California king-sized bed with an 11 lb. mini-Dachshund who manages to take up all but a tiny portion of the mattress. Not quite sure how he manages it, but he does.

I love him enough that waking up one morning with my hair covered in dog vomit caused me to kick him out and into his crate for only one night. :ashamed: Fortunately, that was a one-off. He did look sorry, at least.

He used to respectfully sleep under the covers at my feet, but as the years have gone by, I now wake up to often find him sleeping on his back with his head on a pillow and the covers up to his neck. Cracks me up every single time. At least it's better than when he needed to be glued to my back! die:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

My snuggle buddies.
Milo (black face) sleeps along my chest, and Bella sleeps in the bend of my legs.
I'd be lost w/o my girls........they are life savers!!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Lucky dogs.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

When my dog slept with me, she would lay beside me while I petted her. When I was ready to sleep I would tell her it was time for her to move to the foot of the bed and she would move up and lay her head on my throat. I wish she was still able to jump in and out of bed, but those nights are over.


----------



## MOSTBCWT (May 5, 2016)

FarmboyBill said:


> Men who not only WANT TO KNOW about early day farming/gardening, but also willing to do it, for years on end. Men willing to trapse to the outhouse before bedtime in Feburary after their wifie goes and finds the hairs on their hiney are stuck to the seat. (I had that happen to me). Men willing to cut down trees, split and stack wood, and haul it into the house, and haul the ashes out. Men willing to plow, disc, harrow a garden, then help wed, pick and can it? Are there men still willing to carry water from a stream or well to the house, heat it to bathe/shave with? Men willing to while away the nights in quiet peaceful persuits of games or reading, living without electricity, listening to the summer sounds of mosquitoes as big as tarantulas trying to bite a hole big enough ion the screen to haul you away?
> I DOUBT IT. There Laura. Didn't feel a thing.



Hell yes there are!! Right here!! Lol


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

There is a guy on here, his name is Rick although happily married. He and his lovely wife live exactly how both of the posts are worded. They have solar so they do have computers and cell phones as there is a tower somewhere nearby. However, they do not have electricity, grow most of their food, can, use a wood stove for heating their home which was all built by hand by them and rainwater to bath with. When I first began finding out about their rustic way of life, I was amazed at their resourcefullness..they are completely off grid on a property.....I was told they used a cooler tipped diagonally with a hose running off with a head on it to shower with but recently update their system! They have added a large rain water tank so now get to have longer showers.... 

The only single man I know like what you describe is too busy working to fool with computers, this is what he says! He is looking for a gal like the other post describes but is pretty much like this post except, he likes to have electricity. He is a master welder, builds, cuts his own wood, aged some logs and built a small log cabin out of it. There isn't much he can't do or fix but will only use a cell phone, no computer use at all!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Rick Frosty?


----------

